# Its early 2008,how long to Seaview



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks,Happy new year to all,any idea when Moebius Seaview model will show,I imagine it will be very soon,Guy S.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks,Happy new year to all,any idea when Moebius Seaview model will show,I imagine it will be very soon,Guy S.


End of February is what it's looking like, we'll know more in a week.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Theoretically,how long does it take from the time the kits reaches the distributors in North America to the availability in the hobby shops.Did you mean it would probably reach North America at the end of February,or would possibly be available at the hobby shops by that time frame.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

dudes!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I demand to see warehouse pics! Carpet optional.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you mind if it is shag?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Not if it's green shag.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can we say "shag" here, Mr. Powers?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Suddenly the thread takes on a whole new meaning...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If anyone else asks Frank one more time about WHEN to expect the Seaview kit....I'm gonna sic Mark McGov on yer hides!

Isn't time going by fast enough???... you guys must have other models on the bench or in the closet to build?....Give the man a break.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Can we say "shag" here, Mr. Powers?


In North Carolina, "The Shag" is a still-popular dance going back to the 1950s. A little bit like The Twist. My wife works for an international company and recently informed a co-worker in Britain that her 72 year-old uncle had won First Place in a Shag contest. Her British co-worker was dumbfounded. And quite impressed!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Can we say "shag" here, Mr. Powers?


Yeah, baby, yeah!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Dudes!!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

dude!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Theoretically,how long does it take from the time the kits reaches the distributors in North America to the availability in the hobby shops.Did you mean it would probably reach North America at the end of February,or would possibly be available at the hobby shops by that time frame.


I see anything as hitting the docks in Seattle as the date. Past that, hard for me to say. Glow Jekyll got held in customs for nearly 2 weeks. Also, some guys like Galaxy that are just a few miles away get them in a day after it clears customs and hits the warehouse. Guys like Steve down this way have about a week wait. If you have to wait until it hits the warehouse, a distributor, then to your lhs, it could be 2 weeks after it hits the docks. I wish there was a better way to get a date out to you, but all I can say is be patient. They'll get in as close to schedule as I can manage. So many things are out of my hands on these.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Holidays really screw up shipping too. Thanksgiving bogged down Nosferatu and Christmas slowed down the Glow Jekyll.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Frank.

I'm trying to have two projects finished so 'for once' when I pick up my Seaview I can 'dive' right in...ooooh that was bad!  ....and Galaxy Hobby is just 5 min down the street


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think Steve should be at the dock, when they arrive. Then since it is not too far out of the way, drop off one for me, at my house.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

fluke said:


> dude!


"Whats mine say?" "Sweet"
Can we see a picture of your molds? :thumbsup: 
I'll be ordering one. My hobby shop said they would not be getting any!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

fluke said:


> If anyone else asks Frank one more time about WHEN to expect the Seaview kit....I'm gonna sic Mark McGov on yer hides!
> 
> Isn't time going by fast enough???... you guys must have other models on the bench or in the closet to build?....Give the man a break.


Dude...word dude.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

robiwon said:


> "Whats mine say?" "Sweet"


That was one of the funniest movie sequences ever!



robiwon said:


> Can we see a picture of your molds? :thumbsup:


Ha! I haven't seen them myself! If I ever get the chance, I'll get some pics, should be interesting to see!



robiwon said:


> I'll be ordering one. My hobby shop said they would not be
> getting any!


Did they give you a reason out of curiosity? I know it's a pricey kit for a lot of stores to keep in stock, but they should be able to easily pick one up for you.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

It was Hobbytown in Lexington KY. They said they would have to find a distributer that carried your kits. Theyre not big on scifi and cater mainly to military it seems. I guess not a lot of scifi fans go there? It's realy the only shop in town. It's an hour away for me.

PS-
"and then?"


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

robiwon said:


> It was Hobbytown in Lexington KY. They said they would have to find a distributer that carried your kits. Theyre not big on scifi and cater mainly to military it seems. I guess not a lot of scifi fans go there? It's realy the only shop in town. It's an hour away for me.
> 
> PS-
> "and then?"


Another good one! I can't order Chinese without thinking that... Hobbytown should be able to pick them up at Great Planes. If they don't deal with them, ask them to e-mail me and I'll find a nearby distributor they deal with.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks! I will do that when I go out there again.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I know they are not due for a certain time period.I just wanted to find out how much time it took from the moment the kits were the U.S.A.,to reaching the hobby shops.The time period of two weeks or less,as you indicated,is not bad at all.


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

I heard Seaview & Captain Action was slated for the 1st week in Feburary, the Pod in March & The Invisible Man for April or May, so far the folks at Pack & Ship Etc in Deltona, Florida has been on the money.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I recently saw the images posted of the test model of the Moebius Seaview assembled.It will be well worth the wait,Moebius did a nice job on the Seaview,its a winner!!jeez I'm just about out of space,where can I squeeze one or two!!,Guy S.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

O.K. folks its February tis a short month.Seaview coming Soon!!I suspect in early March if not sooner the internet will be a buzz with people giving reports on how great the new Seaview kit is!Guy S.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Isn't it ironic that we are waiting for Seaview to arrive at the dock? Someone should tell the harbor pilot to clear the channel.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

fluke said:


> If anyone else asks Frank one more time about WHEN to expect the Seaview kit....I'm gonna sic Mark McGov on yer hides!
> 
> Isn't time going by fast enough???... you guysother models on the bench or in the closet to build?....Give the man a break.


WHEN WILL THE SEAVIEW BE RELEASED, DUDE?????


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll post something on this later today over at the Moebius forum.....


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Where's the Moebius forum? 

Link please...


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Where's the Moebius forum?
> 
> Link please...


Right here on Hobby Talk at:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=275

Seaview is shipping form the Orient 4/5.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Kewl beans!

Thanks!

Any suggestions on how/where to buy? 

Direct from you or are you doing it just through distributors?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Kewl beans!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


We're selling direct through distributors. Basically any hobby shop has the availability on it, as nearly every large distributor in the US has picked up the line. Let me know if you have any trouble finding one!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Kewl beans!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


CultTVMan has been taking pre=orders for this for several months. You can order from him or also MegaHobby who I'm sure will be carrying the iconic sub.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Seaview !!!!!!
We Can't Even Get Captain Action !!!!!!!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John DeBlasi said:


> Seaview !!!!!!
> We Can't Even Get Captain Action !!!!!!!!


I hope you're not being serious...


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

You got your cap. already?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope. But I'm not, at all, anxious about it. Patience, friend.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

I know, but it seems like everything I order gets delayed longer and longer.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I have a Mom and Pop 30 miles to my north and Hobbytown USA 15 miles to my south. Both are saying Sci Fi models aren't selling as well as they use to years ago. Neither one has any models from Moebius

I ordered the SEAVIEW from CultTVman so am at least getting that model.:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

John DeBlasi said:


> I know, but it seems like everything I order gets delayed longer and longer.


Captain Action started shipping last week. All individual orders should have been shipped by now.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Admiral Nelson said:


> WHEN WILL THE SEAVIEW BE RELEASED, DUDE?????


I really know no more than the rest of you. And don't know why you all think I should.

Thanks!

AFILMDUDE


----------

